# Peterborough Tickets



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Has anybody yet received their tickets for the Peterborough show. Up to now we have not yet received ours and we are leaving Thursday morning to go to the show. 

Ann & Steve - teensvan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Teensvan

I think you should ring Warners on Monday morning as soon as you can.

I posted last week that they had told me the last batch of tickets had been sent out: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-407856.html#407856

You are definitely down on my list as being booked to camp with us so you should tell them that.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Steve & Anne

Looks like you are back in the UK. We have recieved our tickets, date stamped 11th April, best you call them.

Hopefully meet up with at Peterborough, got some photos to show you!

Roger & Heather (Xmas at Moncofa)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi RogerMillar

I presume you know that you aren't booked to camp with us. :?:


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Clianthus

Thanks for confirming our situation. We are actually booked wit the MCC as we are dying for an update from the Scottish group!

Can I pop round and say hello? Sorry Steve for hogging.

Regards, Roger


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roger.

We got back into the UK on the 10the April. Ain will not be with me until late Sturdy evening as she is in Wales on a visit to her brothers. 

Looking forward to seeing you.

stave & Ain. ----------- teensvan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Roger

You had me worried there for a moment, you look a big van to squeeze in :lol: :lol: 

You are more than welcome to come and see us, we are hopefully having an informal boules tournament on Friday evening if you fancy joining in.

Look forward to meeting you at the show, I'll be the wet one in the fleurescent jacket :roll: :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clianthus.

I have sent Warners an email and will phone Monday morning. I do not know how they will get the tickets to me in time as I leave early Thursday morning. The postman only comes round three times a week. 

If you see a red face at the gate it may be me.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Steve

Ask Warners to leave the tickets at the gate for you to collect when you arrive.

If you have your confirmation e-mail from your original booking take it with you. Also if you get an e-mail reply confirming they are being left at the gate you should be ok.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi teensvan

Did you find out what has happened to your tickets?

Is it sorted out now?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clianthus

The tickets we sent to my sons house in Ramsgate at the end of feburary. We did not know he has been having a lot of problems with the post and most of his mail is going to a road in margate with the same name.

I have spoken to warners today and they are going to leave a ticket at the main gate for me on thursday.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Steve

That's good, at least it's sorted.

See you on Thursday.


----------

